# Bruker 18/17



## jonn (May 15, 2015)

Does anyone know what this is? Labeled as Bruker B-SN 18/17 Gradients. It appears to be an XRF, not sure. Thank you.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 15, 2015)

Part of a nuclear magnetic resonance spectrometer?

Dave


----------



## nickvc (May 15, 2015)

John Bruker is still around and US based so send an email I'm sure they can help to identify the product. Looking on LabX they sell some of their products and some are big bucks.


----------



## jonn (May 15, 2015)

Thanks guys, it looks too useful to tear apart. I'm looking for the rest of the unit if there are any. The lab I got this from may still have other parts associated with it. I tried the Bruker website by model number but had no luck. It appears this is an individual rack mount component. I will continue my research. Thank you.


----------



## jonn (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Dave, I was also thinking NMR spectrometer. Here's a picture of the back label.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 16, 2015)

Fun, I just (6 hours ago) got an NMR instrument rack in as scrap. In the bottom of the rack is a power supply for the magnet that can deliver +/- 10V and up to 100A, I'm going to see if it can be converted into an electrolysis power supply.
It's not Bruker but an Oxford Instruments NMR, so I can't give you any advice about your instrument.

Göran


----------



## nickvc (May 16, 2015)

John that part of the company is based in the UK in Coventry to be exact, try them direct to see if they can be of help.


----------

